# Safe materials for aquariums



## jaime (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a yoyo loach and I'm looking for a good cave for him but I'm having some trouble finding one. I want something with many smaller caves and tunnels for him to hide in but none of the store bought ones I've seen are just right or are too expensive.

I'd like to make something myself from a hardware store. Does anyone know if something like PVC tubing or any other kind of plastic tubing is safe to put in an aquarium?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

pvc is used alot in aquariums so are clay pots.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

PVC & the glue used for standard PVC pipe is good for Aquariums. Just wash it real well prior to placing it into your tank, and if you glue pieces together let the piece stand for a day or two so the glue can fully cure.

I have seen tank builds where people have also glued sand or other substrate to the PVC to give it a more natural look.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Terra cotta pots,and pvc are all ok to use.I bet you could make a neat intricate design with PVC.


----------

